# personal opions please



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

just curious but does anyone have any comment on Cabelas seclusion 3-D winter camo coverups VS the plain white coverups in snow covered crp buckbrush edge of shelterbelts thanks :bowdown: I . do know about importance of breaking up your outline and all just would like to hear from people who have used it in the field to see if i made a good investment or not but a man can never have to much camo right?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

personally i like the all white ones better because think about it your out in a field and you decide the best cover is a snow drift what would hide you better white or white with trees in it that is just in my area where we all hunt fields but i aint needed white this year because it aint snowed enough to make my lawn white


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> personally i like the all white ones better because think about it your out in a field and you decide the best cover is a snow drift what would hide you better white or white with trees in it that is just in my area where we all hunt fields but i aint needed white this year because it aint snowed enough to make my lawn white


 thank alot i do have all white coverups for when i hunt open field but i got these ones for snow covered crp buckbrush and shelter belts found in eastern North Dakota my point being i have not seen them in action , (maybe thats part of my answer :lol: ) meaning i havnt hunted with anyone wearing i hunt solo sorry for being so winded


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

Isnt the seclusion 3-d a new product from Cabelas? I just bought some but havent had any snow to try it out. I hunt in pretty brushy counrty so when we get some snow Ill let you know how it works, but if your hunting the brush like you said it should work fine, youd think it would be like hunting in open country where solid white would work better to break up your outline, where in brushy country snow with trees would break up your outline where solid white might make you stick out more. My 2 cents. Good Hunting! :beer:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

I think that pattern is fairly new but could be wrong, thanks for the input good hunting to ya hope you get some snow :drunk:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have the Cabelas Seclusion 3D snow coverups. I like them. My calling parnter Papapete also has them. We call a lot in CRP and river bottoms where we are against some vegetation where we set up so it works pretty well. I also have a set of Natural Gear which I have been wearing this season with our sparse snow cover. The nice thing about the Cabelas set is it is polyester which I have foudn to be VERY quiet and warm, even when you get ice buildup on your legs and hind end.


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

I have basically the same question. But I would like to know if anyone knows where I can find white or white/gray shadow insulated coveralls. Cabelas and Bass Pro used to carry them but not anymore. The pair I have (Red Head brand) are shot. I would like to replace them. Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

TheBear

If you already have insulated hunting clothes whether it be camo or Carhartts just get some coverups. You can get the ones we mentioned or NatGear, Snow Ghost. Then you can shed one of the coverups to help blend in better. Here is a yote I get while I was sitting against an old foundation from an adandoned farmstead while hunting during a snowfall. I took off the coat from my coverups so I could blend in better.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i have the seclusion 3d from cabelas i think you can fit into more situations then the plain white and it helps break u up more so then the plain white


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Snow Ghost the only way to go!!!!


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

How do the cabelas canadian coverups fit? I wear an XL jacket. Would I order XL or XXL to go over my XL jacket? Thanks!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I will go home and try them and let you know. Remember each brand of clothings is different.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with Brad, snow ghost. Most snow camo has to many and to much of other colors. Nothing ticks me off more than buying pure white and then getting black cuffs and collar. Before the Prairie Ghost snow pattern I would buy pure white then use light and medium brown magic markers to make my own pattern. I used the type that you get at Wal*Mart's fabric shop. Once on it doesn't wash out. I also cut burlap into 18 inch squares. Use a long nose pliers to separate into individual threads. Then bunch these into three and sew through the coverall fabric with an upholstery needle. It's sort of like a snow ghillie suite. The best thing is in the wind the burlap moves right along with the grass. Sort of like an American Bittern swaying in the cattails to avoid detection.


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

SWMinnesota,
The sizes for the Cabelas Canadian coverups are fairly large. I wear larges for my normal hunting clothes and there also from Cabelas. I ordered the coverups as XL and the jacket still has some room for me to grow. if your getting the pant XL should definitely fit, they were too big for me and i had to send them back to get the large. Im pretty sure the length of the coverups doesnt change just the width(waistband, chest). XL should work for you, if not you can always send them back for the size you want, or if you want to be safe go for the XXL. Good Hunting!


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

My Grandma made coverups for my dad and I. She made them out of white fleece. There are zippers 15in up the sides to make getting them on easier and draw string waist. The coats have hoods. Too bad we don't have enough snow to even really need them. I will post a pic of them when I get them.

Justin


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

SWMinnesota said:


> How do the cabelas canadian coverups fit? I wear an XL jacket. Would I order XL or XXL to go over my XL jacket? Thanks!


I am 5'9" and 175 pounds. I wear size L for the Cabela's Canadian coverups. They have enough room for insulated coat and bibs underneath. What I did when I bought them is tried on insulated clothes underneath. I had bibs purchased from Cabelas so I just found the same bibs and tried on everything at the store and used a coat with similar size. Keep the tags on until you get home and try everything over your other gear. If it isn't the right size bring them back and if they don't have the right size in the store they can order in anything you need.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

SWMinnesota said:


> How do the cabelas canadian coverups fit? I wear an XL jacket. Would I order XL or XXL to go over my XL jacket? Thanks!


 i wear xl coat as well and i have a xxl top and it covers it perfectly but i also wore the coat into cabelas and put the cover-up on for a dry run i buttoned everything up and moved my arms around like i was holding a rifle in an upright position an the like i was gonna shot somthing staight above me to make sure my range of movement wasnt restricted(witch it wasnt) some people looked at me funny but i dont care id rather look like an idiot to a couple people than find out in the field i cant lay prone comfortably.


----------

